# State with highest scope for ICT Business Analyst



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

Dear All,

I am planning on immigrating to Aus and done with my IELTS and ACS Skill Assessment.
My overall score till now would be around 60 points. As per the invitation trend, it seems that i will require atleast 65 to get an invitation for Visa Application. So, i have 2 options to raise my score - either SS or give IELTS again.
Don't want to go the IELTS Route coz scoring 8+ in all is a tough nut to crack and i am usually loaded with work so wont be able to prepare for a better score anyways. For other option, checked on all state sites and seems that for ICT Business Analyst only option available is Victoria. 

Just wanted to have an idea of the job market in different states coz if the market is equally lucrative in all states i would rather like to wait for few more months to get an invitation then apply for a SS and limit my options. I just completed 5 years of my experience out of which 3 was assessed as skilled by ACS.
If any ICT Business Analysts currently working in Aus could shed some light on the same.

Thanks in advance 


261111|IELTS-L9 R9 W7 S7.5: 6-JUL-13|ACS submitted : 19-Aug-13|ACS result(+ve):25-Nov-13


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi thearc, 

yes, according to the trend (as lined out in the last SkillSelect report) you'll need 65+ points to get an invite for a 189 visa. That could change in a couple of months but by then there will be many people ahead of you in the queue that also have 60 points and an earlier EOI submission date. 

However, for state nomination you only need 55+ points and fulfill the requirements of the respective state. The requirements from Victoria to get considered for nomination are the following: 



> 261111 (ICT Business Analyst): *IELTS 7.0* in each band, *Minimum work experience five years*


Melbourne and Sydney seem to attract most migrants with an ICT background because that's were most of the IT companies are located. However, that also means that competition on the job market is somewhat fierce. It's also not that easy to get accepted for state sponsorship by Victoria - you will compete with most other _ICT Business Analysts_ with 60 points for the invite. I'd recommend to re-sit IELTS in any case. A 70 points score should get you an instant invite for a 189 visa. You can also submit your EOI for a 190 visa with Victoria as the desired state wand wait what happens. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi thearc, yes, according to the trend (as lined out in the last SkillSelect report) you'll need 65+ points to get an invite for a 189 visa. That could change in a couple of months but by then there will be many people ahead of you in the queue that also have 60 points and an earlier EOI submission date. However, for state nomination you only need 55+ points and fulfill the requirements of the respective state. The requirements from Victoria to get considered for nomination are the following: Melbourne and Sydney seem to attract most migrants with an ICT background because that's were most of the IT companies are located. However, that also means that competition on the job market is somewhat fierce. It's also not that easy to get accepted for state sponsorship by Victoria - you will compete with most other ICT Business Analysts with 60 points for the invite. I'd recommend to re-sit IELTS in any case. A 70 points score should get you an instant invite for a 189 visa. You can also submit your EOI for a 190 visa with Victoria as the desired state wand wait what happens. Cheers, Monika


Completely agree. NSW & VIC has more opportunities for BA. Check seek for more closer answer (based on domain, technology, etc)


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi thearc,
> 
> yes, according to the trend (as lined out in the last SkillSelect report) you'll need 65+ points to get an invite for a 189 visa. That could change in a couple of months but by then there will be many people ahead of you in the queue that also have 60 points and an earlier EOI submission date.
> 
> ...


Dear Monika,

Thanks for your detailed reply. This helps a lot.
I have ruled out IELTS for now because 8+ in all might require some time and preparation and i might never get time for it. Still i will give it 1 more shot, to see if i get lucky this time. 
For now i am thinking of applying for SS and if that doesn't work out well, then go for Spouse Skill Assessment. (although for applying for SS even i have landed up in another confusion which i posted about in VIC SS Thread VIC SS Post on Expat Forum)

Also, i guess it makes sense to apply for SS, coz anyways Victoria will be one place i would eventually land up in anyways for job search.
Thanks again for your help. Please see if you could also offer some help with my next query posted on the link.


----------

